# Meat coverage



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

This was a really good coverage on the topic. Not all agree I know but I think it is good for the market over all. Enjoy...oh and I got this from another group. Glad it was shared with me.

http://www.foxnews. com/video2/ video08.html? maven_referralOb ject=7887568& maven_referralPl aylistId= &sRevUrl= http://www. foxnews.com/


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

JD, I think it's wonderful that the caprine industry got some positive news coverage! But alas and alack, I'm stuck on the boat until Sunday. I hope to get to sit down when I get to the rancho and see the full report! Thanks for posting news on the good news! Now if we could get the media to chat up the dairy and hair parts of our industry and things might really take off!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It wouldnt come up for me. "Page Expired"


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

http://www.foxnews. com/video2/ vid... aylistId= &sRevUrl= http://www. foxnews.com/

See if that works!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Is seems to be because it takes two lines on here. It comes up in my email but when I copy and paste it here it breaks. If I copy from my email and paste it to the link line it goes right there.

It is call "Goat, it's what's for dinner"

It's top videos/news/US

Maybe this?
http://www.foxnews.%20com/video2/%20video08.html?%20maven_referralOb%20ject=7887568&%20maven_referralPl%20aylistId=%20&sRevUrl=%20http://www.%20foxnews.com/


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

OK I AM GETTING MAD!!!! :angry: :veryangry:

http://www.foxnews.com/video/index.html ... d=playlist


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

:clap: :leap: :wahoo: :stars: :applaud: It works, it works, it works, it works!!!!! YIPPY  :shades: Who's your daddy? :shades: Boy I hope it's not me...I have no kids....LOL YEAH!!!! THANKS YOU LORD IN HEAVEN!!! :hi5: :wahoo: :thumb: :greengrin:  :leap: :clap: :stars: :dance: :thumbup: :wahoo:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Your anger paid off it works!
They didnt say its also higher in iron than any other meat. And them be %.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

It is also the news they can't get it all right the first time. :ROFL:


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Now if we could continue to get more coverage, we might make up a little ground on the Aussie and NZ imports! ( :wink: to our fellow down under posters)


----------

